# Combien vendre mon Imac G5



## Detrwah (5 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour a tous,

J'ai un Imac G5 17 pouces 1,9Ghz avec 1 go de memoire vive et un DD de 160 Go
C'est un Isight.

Je voulais simplement savoir combien je pouvais le vendre selon vous

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (5 Novembre 2010)

Mac2sell te donnera une indication, à mon gout trop optimiste


----------



## Detrwah (5 Novembre 2010)

Merci cest cool jvai le garder


----------



## KERRIA (5 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour

Ce n'est pas pour te froisser, mais la plupart du temps ce sont les vendeurs "d'occases" qui sont trop optimistes.....

Par contre MAC2SEL...que je trouve très bien devrait élargir sont questionnaire...par exemple "Cartes Graphiques" laquelle et combien et autres cartes ajoutées......

Mais bon je crois que ce sujet n'est pas ou il faut......


----------



## sylvainboye (15 Mars 2011)

Detrwah a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> J'ai un Imac G5 17 pouces 1,9Ghz avec 1 go de memoire vive et un DD de 160 Go
> C'est un Isight.
> ...


BJR
pour tout vous dire un imac g5 aujoud hui vaut autour de 190&#8364; (le vrai prix) je ne sais pas si vous le vendez tjr mais j en cherche un contacter moi sur azertycas@gmail.com


----------



## iMacounet (16 Mars 2011)

Un iMac G5 vaut dans les 180/190 pas plus ... Certains veulent les vendre plus de 300 le prix d'un iMac Intel CoreDuo voire Core 2 Duo !


----------

